# Will there ever be a cube competition in Cairns, Australia?



## IJTheCuber (Jun 30, 2015)

Will the WCA ever schedule a cubing competition in Cairns, Australia?


----------



## ottozing (Jun 30, 2015)

If someone were to secure a suitable venue for the competition, organize it, and get a delegate over (You would probably have to let them stay at your house and pay for their tickets), then it probably would happen.


----------



## Dene (Jun 30, 2015)

If there is enough demand, and someone goes to the effort of securing a venue and the equipment we need (tables and chairs), we can cover the cost of delegate travel. But are there really many cubers in Cairns?


----------



## Stefan (Jun 30, 2015)

While we're at it... what are the next lotto numbers?


----------



## Stewy (Jun 30, 2015)

at least have one in brisbane before thinking about cairns


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 30, 2015)

NEVER. I banned it. It's not happening now.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 30, 2015)

Step up and try to organize it. Just contact the nearest delegate, https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/delegates.


----------



## ChristianBowers (Jun 30, 2015)

ottozing said:


> If someone were to secure a suitable venue for the competition, organize it, and get a delegate over (You would probably have to let them stay at your house and pay for their tickets), then it probably would happen.



Jay, Do you know if Ausnats is planned yet, and/or what state?


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 30, 2015)

IJTheCuber said:


> Will the WCA ever schedule a cubing competition in Cairns, Australia?


I think you might be misunderstanding, the WCA doesn't schedule competitions. Ordinary cubers do, and they get the WCA's approval with the help of a WCA delegate. There will not be a competition in your town unless someone steps up to organize it.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jun 30, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> I think you might be misunderstanding, the WCA doesn't schedule competitions. Ordinary cubers do, and they get the WCA's approval with the help of a WCA delegate. There will not be a competition in your town unless someone steps up to organize it.



On top of that, it isn't _that_ hard to plan one, and once you start one, others will start popping up as well! There very well may be a lot of cubers in your area, but you will never know exactly how much without a competition. I organized Lawrence Spring 2015 and got over 100 competitors, obviously implying that there was some serious untapped community here because no one except me actually took the initiative to organize a competition.


----------

